# Rescue # 2 - Chiquita (maybe...?)



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well... here we go again...(maybe)









If any of you spend time on Maltese Only, you may remember a situation I related last fall of a Maltese who my wife's coworker found on on the street in her neighborhood. It turned out that the little girl belonged to this Hispanic family who were breeding her and someone in the family had left the gate open and she had gotten out. This particular case was shocking because she was kept outside... and this is Phoenix AZ and will get up to 115 degrees for so here every summer for a few days...









Anyway, my wife's coworker told her today that this family is trying to "get rid" of her now... I have no idea why... hopefully they have decided that breeding is not the cash cow they apparently thought it was.

We tried to get her last year when we became aware of all of this... but these people refused to give her to us and it was tempting but I decided offering them money would only encourage them to continue trying to do this sort of thing. Also thought about simply crawling over their fence and stealing her... but an arrest would not go over well with my employer... (to put it mildly)...

Anyway... Jennifer (my wife's coworker), who is owned by a Maltese herself, has done this little girls grooming every few weeks over the last year and she says she is very affectionate and a real doll. I do not know if any house training has taken place... If she is kept in a cage, I would think not, but Jennifer has said that during the few hours she has her every few weeks, she hasn't been going all over her house... so maybe she is at least partially trained.

I have talked to Mary Palmer and so she knows the score and has approved of "the plan".

I am still a little concerned that if these people find out it is me... since I had the level of interest I did last year, they may try to get some money out of me... which I'm just not going to do in this particular situation.
Keep your fingers crossed....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve ~ I remember this!! You are so VERY awesome
















Voice your concerns to Mary, she'll take care of it. It won't be a problem. Trust NMR.


I am so very pleased you are on board, and ACTIVE























We will save them, ONE AT A TIME
























Lovies to Max and Rocky


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Well here you go again. Good for you that dog does need to get out of that house. Bet the boys are going to love having another girl around.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Good luck Steve in rescuing this little girl that needs you. I know Mary will be there for you. She is wonderful with caring so much about the little doggies that need safe forever homes.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ



Max & Rocky' date='Sep 13 2006, 11:24 PM' post='254220'] Well... here we go again...(maybe)









If any of you spend time on Maltese Only, you may remember a situation I related last fall of a Maltese who my wife's coworker found on on the street in her neighborhood. It turned out that the little girl belonged to this Hispanic family who were breeding her and someone in the family had left the gate open and she had gotten out. This particular case was shocking because she was kept outside... and this is Phoenix AZ and will get up to 115 degrees for so here every summer for a few days...









Anyway, my wife's coworker told her today that this family is trying to "get rid" of her now... I have no idea why... hopefully they have decided that breeding is not the cash cow they apparently thought it was.

We tried to get her last year when we became aware of all of this... but these people refused to give her to us and it was tempting but I decided offering them money would only encourage them to continue trying to do this sort of thing. Also thought about simply crawling over their fence and stealing her... but an arrest would not go over well with my employer... (to put it mildly)...

Anyway... Jennifer (my wife's coworker), who is owned by a Maltese herself, has done this little girls grooming every few weeks over the last year and she says she is very affectionate and a real doll. I do not know if any house training has taken place... If she is kept in a cage, I would think not, but Jennifer has said that during the few hours she has her every few weeks, she hasn't been going all over her house... so maybe she is at least partially trained.

I have talked to Mary Palmer and so she knows the score and has approved of "the plan".

I am still a little concerned that if these people find out it is me... since I had the level of interest I did last year, they may try to get some money out of me... which I'm just not going to do in this particular situation.
Keep your fingers crossed.... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It would be wonderful if you could get her, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember that thread on MO. I was secretly hoping you'd find a way to save her. Sure hope your plan works.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank goodness for neighbors like you. I have often wondered how that little girl was doing. I feel so much better knowing she will most likely being going to your home.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I really hope you get her, she deserves a better life.







To you!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I really hope you can get her out of that place and into your loving home. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck, Steve--I truly hope this little girl will be able to spend time in your home and know a happier life than she has so far!! It is always so sad to hear stories like this, especially for those of us who are very tender-hearted towards animals, and it's wonderful to know that these dear animals still have people looking out for them and helping them. Let us know how it all turns out!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good luck Steve, I sure hope you get her away from that awful situation. What a wonderful person you truly are to want to help this little girl find a new happy and safe forever home.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Prayers are being said for you to be able to get this little one - keep us posted.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes I remember.Fingers crossed that this poor little girl comes to you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I remember that, too, Steve. How sad for that little girl, but~~how wonderful if you can get her into rescue! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Thank you so much for caring as deeply as you do.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I also remember the thread at M.O. Wishing all concerned....especially the fur baby.....the best of luck!!!









~Carole~


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Good luck Steve, I hope that things work out for you.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

You know... sometime soon I'm going to learn to not count my Maltese before they are rescued...







as well as to not announce it here...










Well, that was the only sort of funny thing I could think of to say about this situation. 

Anyway... the owners sometimes want to get rid of her... sometimes they seem to want to keep her... so this may turn in to nothing... once again or it may just take a few days or a week or to resolve itself. It's made even more complex in that Jennifer (our friend who lives near these people) does not speak Spanish and so she has to depend upon her husband to talk to them... I also can't help but feel like maybe there was a little too much interest shown in the Maltese and so these people are trying to use this to their advantage. I don't know. Thanks for all the words of encouragement. I think we are about to head out to the Maltese speciality show.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds discouraging, Steve. I'll still keep my fingers crossed for this little sweetheart.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ahhhh poop!!!

That little one needs to get out of there. Keep plugging along, Steve


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good/Luck.. I really hope this one gets a home fast...

Andrea~


----------

